# Spamming



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Good morning all. I'm new too this forum and am having a good time I must admit. One thing I've found a strange since I've been here is the amount of spammers that seem to be posting. Yesterday it was the introduction forum and today the General discussion.

I just wondered if this is a regular occurrence or something of new issue over the past few days? I ask because I'm a member on a couple of other forums that don't seem to have an issue with it at all.

Thanks


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Happens regularly. The mods do the best they can.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Shame that such a good thing is taken advantage of. Maybe more mods that solely concentrate on spam fighting if its happening more regularly.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. It comes in waves. Never lasts more than a few hours. We clear them off daily. Just ignore them. Or, you can go to the member profile doing the spamming and use the report feature to let us know about it. When a mod is online, they will see it. However let it be known, we are not monitoring this website 24/7.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

The Great Baba Spamming Conglomerate recently invaded a bicycling forum I also participate in. Same deal. Big load of brainless posts early every morning (US Eastern time) from another brand-new username every day. A quick daily cleanup and then another 21 to 23 spam-free hours before the next load.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Lacumo said:


> The Great Baba Spamming Conglomerate recently invaded a bicycling forum I also participate in. Same deal. Big load of brainless posts early every morning (US Eastern time) from another brand-new username every day. A quick daily cleanup and then another 21 to 23 spam-free hours before the next load.


How long did that rubbish last for? I say rubbish but I suppose if your looking for an Indian astrologer then it may be worth a look.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

From what I've seen of the Babas, once they get started it's daily from then on. Once they arrive, they don't go away.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Lacumo said:


> From what I've seen of the Babas, once they get started it's daily from then on. Once they arrive, they don't go away.


What a shame, I wonder why some forums are targeted and others arnt.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

They just haven't discovered all the available and vulnerable forums yet. As they identify more forums with new membership activation modes they can slip through, they slide in, start up and keep on spamming. My guess is they'll ultimately infect all available and vulnerable forums and ultimately force all forums to adopt new member activation modes that'll keep them fenced out---or else live with their daily spam bombs.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Seems there here to stay then. :-(


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Welcome to the forum. It comes in waves. Never lasts more than a few hours. We clear them off daily. Just ignore them. Or, you can go to the member profile doing the spamming and use the report feature to let us know about it. When a mod is online, they will see it. However let it be known, we are not monitoring this website 24/7.


might have to form an army of spam warrior mods just to deal with them 24/7 . . . i nominate NaturalFork :spam:



Lacumo said:


> They just haven't discovered all the available and vulnerable forums yet. As they identify more forums with new membership activation modes they can slip through, they slide in, start up and keep on spamming. My guess is they'll ultimately infect all available and vulnerable forums and ultimately force all forums to adopt new member activation modes that'll keep them fenced out---or else live with their daily spam bombs.


ive heard of some forums that will have you wait to have your forum membership activated. basically what they do is check if your i.p. is not being proxied or from a place like the babba india astrologer lover guru call centers.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I have to say, the daily (nightly for me) wade through the Vashikaran spam fest is a big factor in my reduced use of this forum lately. I bet I'm not the only one.

I'm sure there must be a way to filter out key words, IP addresses or something else to prevent these bots signing on and posting.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

As mentioned in a previous post about other forums. I'm a member of another forum that requires moderators to approve new members first post. I must say that's been an effective way of reducing/eradicating spam.

Either that or imperials idea of an army of spam warrior mods


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

ash said:


> I have to say, the daily (nightly for me) wade through the Vashikaran spam fest is a big factor in my reduced use of this forum lately. I bet I'm not the only one.
> 
> I'm sure there must be a way to filter out key words, IP addresses or something else to prevent these bots signing on and posting.


I know that Baba and Co use proxy servers and always have different IP's. They use all sorts of different emails. It would be cool if there indeed was a way to ensure no spamers could join the site without jeopardizing the abilities and privileges for new users. As mentioned, an approval system for the first post a member makes might not be a bad idea. I know I've joined forums in the past where it takes the identification of several images and other safeguards to prevent Bot-type programs from auto filling/registering. All these things are above my pay grade though and ultimately fall to the administrator, who is aware of the increased spam activity. I know the forum software has its limitations as far as what safeguards can be currently implemented to prevent spam. Perhaps more spam hunters are in store, along with some changes to the posting privileges of newly registered members. All patience is appreciated.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm just wondering if all the mods are based in the conus or Canada? Maybe some spam fighters in different locations around the world. As it seems there are times when the spam is hitting when all thew North American mods are in bed. This way spam is halted before pages of it appear and there's more chance of a mod been on more often?
Create an army of spam fighters ????


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

We should rename spamming to "babaism"


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

My thinking is this, some people must be calling them or something, or they would give up. The best thing is for us not to even view the post's they make.

Does anyone else think that I'm right in my way of thinking about this?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't think anyone does view them. It's obvious which are slingshot related posts and which ones are not. Even
if they are opened, that's fine, it's clicking on the links within the posts that would be ill advised. Unless you need a love spell of course.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Used To Open And Report Every One Until I Realized That You Can Just Report The Member. I Just Reported One Now. As For Mods Outside Of North America, There Is Henry In Panama, And I'm Pretty Sure He Is In Panama.

I Don't Know If This Is A Feature That Is Available, But Would There Be A Way To Flag Something As Spam? After Enough Flags, (5-10?) The Post Could Be Hidden Until A Moderator Decides What To Do With It? The Only Downside To That Could Be That Someone Could Make 5-10 Accounts And Decide To Mark Everything As Spam, And Although It'd Be Easy To Catch Them, It Would Be A Nuisance.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Like you said, all it would take is for one person to create multiple accounts and they would cause havok. I still believe the best way is to have new posts approved. Whilst this is a nuisance for new members any genuine ones would understand the reason for it. Also possible put a small explanation as to why in the introduction forum and pin it so new members can see why their first post doesn't appear.

As to being in panama, I think it is still in the same time zone as many American states so would still be online/offline at around the same time etc. Mods/spam fighters in different time zones for more instant action.

As mentioned in a previous post this new spamming is causing some people to reduce their forum time. How long will it be before they stop all together? If you were a new member now and happened to look at the forum before the mods got a chance to remove all the spam would you join? I don't think I would join a forum littered in spam.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ryguy, you do a great job at reporting spamming members. You are doing the perfect thing. By going to the member profile and reporting the member. All we need is that one report and we click on that and in one click, they are banned and along with them are all of their junk spam. No need to click on multiple posting from the same member. Just report the member themselves. As far as your suggestion, it is not bad but as you say it could present some challenges.

Now to everyone- We (the mods and admins) are currently engaged in a conversation regarding solutions to this spam issue. The first suggestion other than reporting the member, just ignore it. Don't post about it, don't status update about it... If it indeed is an actual person and not a bot, we don't really want them seeing how rev'd up we're getting over their actions which will surely just encourage them. I remember a couple years ago we had bad spammage. But it went away. As will this. In the meantime we all appreciate the patience and understanding. I know some of you in different time zones have to see more spam than others and that may get old and we understand. We are working fast to come up with solutions so the forum browsing experience can be enjoyable for everyone. Thanks  Now go shoot some slingshots or something!!


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Wondered if we anywhere with this? Its becoming a real chore when the first couple of pages of threads are now full of rubbish. I know its been mentioned already but I wonder how many people are spending less time here because of it.


----------

